# Painting bumper



## axg8746 (Aug 13, 2006)

Well, i hit a deer with my 02 spec-v a while back and finally got my new bumper yesterday. How difficult would it be to paint it myself? If I did I would probably use dupli-color paint that matches my color code, obviously. The paint code is KY4, molten silver, what color primer should I use, What about sanding it, just do it with some high grit, or do I need to do it with lower grit first? I am in college so my budget is extremly tight and after spending almost 200 on the bumper I don't really have much left to get it painted professionally. Is doing it myself worth it or should I hold off until I can swing having it professionally done, the car is driveable with the old bumper on it.

Thanks for any input!!


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i would wait. if you want to do it yourself the right way it will cost you. my parts car was spray can painted by the previous owner. it looks ok from a distance, but when you get up close and feel it you can tell it was a crappy job. it is also hard to clean b/c of the lack of a clear coat.


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

_agree with Katana.. _

It will be hard to match body paint exactly.. It might look decent from afar but up close you'll be able to notice it alot.. My rear bumber was replaced and was painted to match car [before I bought it], but is very dull and looks cheap.. I'd say get the whole car done when you can.. for now i'd wait..


----------



## axg8746 (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks, I am going to wait until I can afford it. As for getting the whole car painted i called a body shop and they said they would probably blend the color into the fenders and hood? he also gave me a price to get just the bumper painted as $322, does that seem to high?


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

doesn't seem terribly high. i think my bumper was $150-200 but my mom's friend owned the shop that did it. as long as your car isn't silver blending shouldn't be a problem. they did that with the whole side of my f150 and with the front fender of my 200


----------



## axg8746 (Aug 13, 2006)

Katana200sx said:


> as long as your car isn't silver blending shouldn't be a problem.


Haha ya it is silver, how much more difficult is it if its silver?


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

it's just very easy to spot a silver car that has had a panel repainted. when light isn't shining on it it isn't as easy to spot. i think it 's b/c of the metallic flake in silver.


----------



## axg8746 (Aug 13, 2006)

actually i just found out that a guy my dad works with can do it for me for like 50 + material costs, he has professional paint equiptment and has done several cars before. i might see how mush he would charge to do the whole car just to get it right, might get it black if i do that.

Thanks for the info!!


----------

